# CDT AUDIO SQA 4075



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I purchased this amp on a few days ago because I was intrigued by the crossover selections, simple black design, small size and positive reviews that I read on it's older big brother the CDT Audio SQA 4100. This amp was installed on Saturday and everything took me 1 hour and a half from start to finish to get my system going. It was tuned with my DD1 and the crossover frequency was set with my CC1. When I first listened to a few tracks (jazz, Anita Baker, Seal, etc) they were at very low volumes because it was early in the morning. Once I got back in my truck about 2 hours later, I was able to play my music a little louder. The dynamics, clarity and cleanness of my music really surprised me. I listened to almost everything I could from rock, R&B, oldies and some old school rap and I was speechless. This amp is rated at 75 watts x 4 at 4 ohms and these specs are obviously underrated. I have heard many amps from JL Audio, RF, Alpine PDX, PPI (old school), old school RF, Polk Audio, MTX, McIntosh, Zed, Lanzar Optidrive (Zed) and Arc Audio. In my mind this amp has made my system sound the best. My experience goes back to 1988 and I am really impressed. There were others that came close to the uncolored smooth sound such as the Arc KS 300.4, KS 125.4, Zed Draconia and PPI PCX 480. Please give this amp a second look if you are looking for an excellent mids and highs amp for your system. BTW, this is a good old fashioned class AB amp that gets warm after about an hours play but never gets hot to the touch.



SQA-4075 4 channel amplifier 

Technical specs and contents

Power Output:

•RMS @ 4 Ohm: 75WX4Ch
•RMS @ 2 Ohm: 120WX4Ch
•RMS @ 4 Ohm Mono: 200WX2Ch


•S/N Ratio: >100dB
•THD: 0.03%
•Channel separation: >55dB
•Input sensitivity: 0.1V-8V
•Input impedance: 47KOhm
•Slew rate:10V/msec
•Damping factor: 200 At 4 Ohm
•Fuse rating: 30AX2EA
Dimensions:

•Width: 230.3mm
•Height: 55.0 mm
•Length: 350.0 mm


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for your review. I always want to try some ctd gear.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

Still an awesome amp.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you running this amp bridged to a set of comps or active? I've got an SQA 2130 I've been running components off of for a couple years with no issues. Seems to be a solid amp with ample xover settings that make it very versatile. It's soon to be running something in an active setup.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I am running 2 sets of components active. This amp more than does the job well.


----------

